# NANJING | Maple Leaf Tower | 251m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

时隔7年！河西250米超高楼重新开工！_赋能品质地产 共建品质家园——品质家园官方网站


品质家园是由中国质量万里行、环球网房产等中央媒体共同发起。以赋能品质地产、共建品质家园为宗旨，品质家园项目将运用线上大数据以及线下实地探房真实案例数据，定期组织行业媒体、专家及相关部门评测出优秀的品质家园项目宣传推广。




www.pzjy315.com














By qaz95, piling works


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like skybridges connecting buildings


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Project location






Google Earth







earth.google.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by 大幻想家 

(bottom right)










2022-03-07 by qaz95


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, is there a thread about the building to the left?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, is there a thread about the building to the left?


(87) NANJING | China Merchants Bank Tower | 230m | 48 fl | Com | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, is it on hold?


----------

